
Twitter's terrible 2016 just got worse - awqrre
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/twitter-overcharged-some-advertisers-adding-to-its-many-woes/
======
omarish
I feel bad for anyone who's still an investor in this social media network of
bots and marketers.

